# UTV battery



## Graybeard (Nov 14, 2019)

It seems UTV/ATV batteries are small and overpriced. I wonder why I couldn't replace it with a car battery? I know I'd have to modify the frame and hold down but it might be worth it. I want to use it for plowing and with the current original battery it just doesn't have the cranking power to start the unit in cold weather. The battery is positioned in a terrible location or I'd just use my jump starter but that would be a real pain.

Wonder if anyone has experience or thoughts with this issue?


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 15, 2019)

Thoughts are it shouldn’t be a problem. Just keep the cranking amps close to original. A little higher amp wouldn’t hurt, too high and you could reduce life of starter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 15, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It seems UTV/ATV batteries are small and overpriced. I wonder why I couldn't replace it with a car battery? I know I'd have to modify the frame and hold down but it might be worth it. I want to use it for plowing and with the current original battery it just doesn't have the cranking power to start the unit in cold weather. The battery is positioned in a terrible location or I'd just use my jump starter but that would be a real pain.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has experience or thoughts with this issue?


off road batteries are typically sealed agm or seal maintenance free, car batteries typically have tops plugs that come off and need refilling, most car batteries don't take the jolting and banging of off road very well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 15, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> Thoughts are it shouldn’t be a problem. Just keep the cranking amps close to original. A little higher amp wouldn’t hurt, too high and you could reduce life of starter.



a starter will only draw a certain number of amps regardless of battery capacity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 17, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It seems UTV/ATV batteries are small and overpriced. I wonder why I couldn't replace it with a car battery? I know I'd have to modify the frame and hold down but it might be worth it. I want to use it for plowing and with the current original battery it just doesn't have the cranking power to start the unit in cold weather. The battery is positioned in a terrible location or I'd just use my jump starter but that would be a real pain.
> 
> Wonder if anyone has experience or thoughts with this issue?



If you don't do the rough riding, an auto battery is fine. For plowing, is it a winch style? What is the draw? Having a secondary battery might be a good idea, to have a larger capacity (wired to maintain proper voltage). Then having a battery maintainer to hook into when your done to build up the 1 or 2 batteries is also a great help.

I've had good luck with Tru-gel batteries in the sled and bike...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 19, 2019)

It will be a winch type with electric assist moving the plow left and right. Wondering about a battery maintainer plugged in and leaving the UTV outside? Anyone every use one?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 19, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> It will be a winch type with electric assist moving the plow left and right. Wondering about a battery maintainer plugged in and leaving the UTV outside? Anyone every use one?



Most of the maintainers have a detachable pig-tail that you can route how you want. Friends I have route the pig-tail to inside the cab area of the UTV. The regulator part can sit inside the cab portion. No cab, build a weather shield box to cover the regulator, pig-tail receptacle and extension cord end. One friend has the maintainer unit in the glove box and just pulls the cord out and plugs in the extension cord under the cover of the cab. Lots of folks don't have it plugged in all the time, but just a few hours before use and a few after use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's one that's recommended on the Polaris Ranger 570 user group. http://www.etx30l.com/ 
Pricey but the thing is I'm having knee replacement and my wife (75) will have to plow our driveway. No way can I have her come in and say the Polaris won't start. Could be too that this will be the case for two winters as both knees need to be replaced.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 26, 2019)

Just to wrap it up. I spoke with the Polaris dealer and they have a 20 amp. battery upgrade in stock so I went with them. They'll also add the battery tender and have it all ready to go. Expensieve but sometimes your choices are limited. I used to do everything myself, now it's a happy day if I can pee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 28, 2019)

Afraid my dealer is a bit overwhelmed with work. They forgot the battery and tender. When I called they told me I already had the largest battery and my neighbor, the mechanic would stop on his way home and install the tender. I had it plugged in overnight and it's still not fully charged. Not sure what that means, will have to give Randy (mechanic) a call after the holiday.


----------

